# OT: now I'm getting nervous!



## bunsforlife (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, I went out today and bought a nice ring for Shawn. 

We are eloping tomorrow.

And now I am getting nervous. No I don't have secondthoughts. my parents would kill me if they knew =pOur wedding date is set for May 2006. Due to Shawn's layoffrecently he has no insurance. I do, so we are getting marriedtomorrow. We are still going to have our religious weddingnext year! 

My heart is thumping wildly in my chest.

The sad thing is it is going to be a really icky day, I was hoping to say our vows on the beach. 

::twitchtwitch::


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh my! congratulations!! I hope it all goes well! 

Ang xx


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh my gosh! All I can say isCONGRATULATIONS!John and I had our church marriageall arranged, but actually married in Las Vegas a year beforehand. Westill got married 'properly' and I have 2 wedding anniversaries .Enjoy your day, and good luck with telling the folks :shock:- Jan


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 9, 2005)

Congratulations and Good Luck!


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 9, 2005)

CONGRATS!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 9, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, congratulations! How old are both of you? 

My husband and I eloped. Boy was his family mad!!!:shock: I still think they are angry and it's been 14 yearsago! 

We were going to do the religious thing also, but didn't, until I became Catholic and we had our marriage blessed.


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 9, 2005)

I am 24 and Shawn is 28

My parents are gunna flip, but I have felt married to him for a year now. 

It is still exciting =)


----------



## pamnock (Feb 9, 2005)

Best wishes for a long and happy life together!

Pam


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you for your best wishes =)

::squirms:: I am just soooooo excited


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 9, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> I am 24 and Shawn is 28
> 
> My parents are gunna flip, but I have felt married to him for a year now.
> 
> It is still exciting =)


Ahh you are old enough.... can't please them all the time LOL!

Best wishes and good luck!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

My dad says he won't pay for my wedding but will buy me a ladder for convenient elopement!



he talks big, but just watch him get excited about me planning a wedding someday. 

Rose


----------



## bigfloppy (Feb 10, 2005)

Lol..awesome! It's so much more personal andprivate. My DH and I kinda eloped. I left for his native country w/otelling my most of my family except my parents, and nofriends/co-workers.I told my co-workers by bringingin a wedding album whenI was supposed to bring in tourphotos.Everyone was totally stunned. We only knew each otherfor a few months.They said we would last a year at the most.That was almost seven years and two kids ago..lol!My sistershad an attitude with me for awhile but they got over it.Enjoyyourself and best wishes!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 10, 2005)

Can't wait to hear about how the family takes the news! 

Have a blast! 

Raspberry


----------



## cirrustwi (Feb 10, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! BESTWISHES!!!! I'm sure your family will be thrilled,you are planning on getting married and still want to have the bigwedding, so they will get over it if nothing else. 

My Shawn took me ring shopping today. It was a little strangeand pretty unexpected. Everyone thought he would propose atChristmas, but he didn't. Today we went jewlery shopping, buthe then "decided" we should look for rings "for when the time comes"whatever that means. I refuse to even think aboutit. I think I still have months, but now I'm a littleworried, which is silly because I know I'm going to marry him, but I'mnervous about the whole thing.

Anyway -- Have a great day tomorrow!!

Jen


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh thats great, congrats

Peter


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2005)

Have a wonderful day . Congratulations!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Feb 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!

Can we have some wedding pictures please if you acn get any passers-by to take one?????


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 10, 2005)

Congrads, how exciting, you'll have a really fun story to tell your grandkids about the wedding.

My friends did that too, they eloped before their religious wedding in a church. They definitely shocked all of their friends.


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 10, 2005)

::Squirms:: boy I had a hard time sleeping last night!

His mum is gunna be there to take pictures. Guinevere knows something is going on, she keeps nudging my feets


----------



## bluebird (Feb 10, 2005)

Congratulations,may you have many happy years together.bluebird


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 10, 2005)

Congratulations!

We eloped too, and were supposed to have a "real" ceremony, but haveyet to set a date, time or place to do so.  Someday we will, Ipromise!


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 10, 2005)

::smiles:: well I am now a married woman!

Of course the rest of our day wasnt as romantic as it could have been.



We went out to lunch with his mother and grandmother, and then went and picked out and purchased a new bedroom set =)

And then came home and cleaned big time. Gir now has a smaller cage, but we have to make room for our new bedroom!


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 10, 2005)

AWWWW Congrats! thats soo awesome!


----------



## ariel (Feb 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS  You're family will get over it 

As long as you are both happy that's all that counts


----------

